
Knuth 3:16 (2002) - stepvhen
http://www.larry.denenberg.com/Knuth-3-16/
======
stepvhen
There are comments in the source of the website, explaining most of what
people have asked here, including where he has taught, his organ, mistaking
his identity for a football coach and bird watcher, and a plea to not be
emailed that Donald Knuth is still alive.

On the other pages there appears to be more information available about
passages chosen, and other fun bits. Check it out.

------
bcook
Is this supposed to be satirical? I am obviously missing something... What
site is it satirizing?

~~~
dalke
It is satirical. If you go to the main page, at
[http://www.larry.denenberg.com/](http://www.larry.denenberg.com/) , you'll
see this is described as "a celebration of Don Knuth". The jokes require you
to understand who Donald Knuth is and what he's done. A premise is that we're
in the far future (20002), and some of the details are fuzzy.

It starts with the title. "Knuth 3:16" makes it sound like Knuth wrote one of
the books of the bible. Among CS researches, Knuth's works are held in high
esteem.

The "3:16" part more specifically refers to Knuth's study of chapter 3 verse
16 of every book of the Bible. See [http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/316.html](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/316.html) .

The analysis is of the 16'th sentence of the 3rd chapter of some of Knuth's
(presumed) most famous works, plus commentary.

"He was an enthusiastic musician" likely refers to the organ in his house
[http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/organ.html](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/organ.html) .

The text "he started life as a college football coach" refers to Knute Rockne,
who is shown in the picture. This is a joke on the similarity of Knuth and
Knute, with the premise that in 20002 these two famous people have been
blurred into one.

"Big Dummies Guide to Visual Basic" refers to a Dr. Fun (2000) cartoon at
[http://www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-
Fun/df200002/df20000210.jpg](http://www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-
Fun/df200002/df20000210.jpg) as if it were real.

~~~
mtdewcmu
I didn't get the joke. I headed over to wikipedia to confirm that Knuth was
not dead.

~~~
Numberwang
You made me feel a bit better that I wasn't alone in this.

~~~
saberduck
I did exactly the same...

~~~
devillius
Came here to report this too.

------
jcr
>" _He was an enthusiastic musician, though exactly which was his instrument
is a subject of some dispute (the most likely candidates are the accordion,
jew 's harp, and flugelhorn)._"

It seems the author missed or forgot the legendary pipe organ.

[http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/organ.html](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/organ.html)

~~~
rjtobin
I think this was a joke (along with all the other details of Knuth that have
been lost or confused in the intervening 17,986 years)

------
johntaitorg
Luke 14:34-35

------
pqhwan
The title should really read "Knuth 3:16 (20002)"

>> Copyright © 20002 Larry Denenberg

~~~
dang
I think we'll go with
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.larry.denenberg.com...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.larry.denenberg.com/Knuth-3-16/).

